# Fire Fox



## Firemajic (Mar 2, 2018)

So today, I worked on a watercolor fox ....
I had a lot of trouble with my sketch... but once I got it, then I started painting...
my computer camera does not really show the detail and the true color.. ;(

After he dries for a few hours, I will go back and blend and add shadows with colored pencils....


----------



## sas (Mar 2, 2018)

You and other things are inspiring me to go back to art, my first love, and leave poetry.  Nice, Fire.


----------



## escorial (Mar 2, 2018)

the artwork and the imagery make the fox alive...to look at a picture feel it lives beyond the image is what I want from artwork...excuisit...


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 2, 2018)

Thanks, sas and Escorial... I appreciate the comments ... however, I am struggling to do "back ground" color... I ruined my first fox, I used a dark brown water color wash, after I had the fox completed...I am never sure what color to use... any thoughts would be appreciated


----------



## escorial (Mar 2, 2018)

It works for me on both levels as finished,a study or what you do next....either way I will focus on the fox when completed.....


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 2, 2018)

Well, I like a white background, but some paint the background...a white background feels less... cluttered...


----------



## escorial (Mar 2, 2018)

I don't see the he backround all my emotions are focused on the fox..the colour the poise the eye the legs all add up to a fox who could walk of the page..it's not just the skill but the ability to give pencil,paint,paper something beyond an image...


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 2, 2018)

squeeek!!! Really? Thank you! I am having a blast, playing with paint... I love bold, vibrant colors, and it was fun mixing the perfect color to give this fox attitude...


----------



## escorial (Mar 2, 2018)

In writing an painting animals are given human traits but painting the essence is the art for me...you can't teach it or learn it..


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 2, 2018)

escorial said:


> In writing an painting animals are given human traits but painting the essence is the art for me...you can't teach it or learn it..



Do you remember, a looong time ago, I told you that I see emotions in color? Well, I am going to translate that in paint... that's what inspired me to start painting... I see this fox in Indigo Blue, Gold, and Jade green... but if I paint what I see... I am not sure anyone would understand that it is really the EMOTIONS I am painting...


----------



## escorial (Mar 2, 2018)

No one can feel or see as you do..that's a given but you can express yourself and others will use your creativity for their own ends......you are surrounded by colour juls an I get that but I will never see it


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 6, 2018)

A few more foxes....The fox resting, is watercolor, and the next fox is colored pencil ...


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 6, 2018)

This is the fox that I used colored pencils on, it is not as bold and vibrant as the watercolor fox....


----------



## H.Brown (Mar 6, 2018)

I really like the pencil one Juls. The water colour is good too but the pencil is my favorite.


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 6, 2018)

Okkk, I went back and added an Orange watercolor wash to the colored pencil fox, then darkened the black with watercolor.... here they are side by side, the colored pencil, then the same fox with a wash of watercolor... I am not sure why they look out of focus... ;(


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 6, 2018)

H.Brown said:


> I really like the pencil one Juls. The water colour is good too but the pencil is my favorite.



Would you please tell me why? Is it the foxes, or the color of the foxes... thank you... I appreciate your opinion...


----------



## H.Brown (Mar 6, 2018)

Juls you  have improved upon the original, I love it. Your shading adds more depth to the foxes body. I liked the position you have used for the fox. I also think you capture more of the foxes expression. It is as though I can almost hear the fox about to howl.


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 6, 2018)

Oh, okk... I see.... well, I am mad about these foxes... I have put in hours of research... looked at hundred of photos....and the one thing that intrigues me, is the energy, and the shy intelligence of these foxes... so I tried to capture that in my paintings... I think I need both mediums , the watercolor and the colored pencil to show off the beauty of their fur... thanks for your help, your comments have helped me make up my mind... I am going to use both...


----------



## escorial (Mar 6, 2018)

This one looks like a vixen an the first one you put up looked like a fox...cool


----------



## H.Brown (Mar 6, 2018)

I agree Juls, using both enhances the drawings themselves. You can add certain details with pencil that you can't with a paint brush. Then the water colour of top gives the sense of the fluffy fur. You capture all their traits and made the fox magestic. I can not wait to see more. Glad I could help. 

Have you tried watercolour pens? I got some for my cards they have a bold nib and slim nib, then you add water with a brush to blend the colours together.


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 6, 2018)

H.Brown said:


> I agree Juls, using both enhances the drawings themselves. You can add certain details with pencil that you can't with a paint brush. Then the water colour of top gives the sense of the fluffy fur. You capture all their traits and made the fox magestic. I can not wait to see more. Glad I could help.
> 
> 
> Thank you! I just added a final touch of crimson to make the colors pop! I will post the pic as soon as it is dry...
> ...




I have NOT tried the watercolor pens! But I will... I think that will give me the control that I need for detail... thanks for the tip!


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 6, 2018)

escorial said:


> This one looks like a vixen an the first one you put up looked like a fox...cool



Thank you  ... I want each fox to be unique, and expressive...


----------



## H.Brown (Mar 6, 2018)

Firemajic said:


> I have NOT tried the watercolor pens! But I will... I think that will give me the control that I need for detail... thanks for the tip!



No problem they are fantastic, great for small details and the colours are vibrant as well, so you would be able to highlight the light dancing over the foxes fur, in varying shades, bringing it more life.


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 6, 2018)

Another wash of rich orange, then a touch more Crimson.... here are the before and after pics...
The first fox is the after pic.... I am done!


----------



## H.Brown (Mar 6, 2018)

Firemajic said:


> Another wash of rich orange, then a touch more Crimson.... here are the before and after pics...
> The first fox is the after pic.... I am done!



Yes Juls, I'd also leave it now. The crimson and orange make it's coat more glossy. I like how it adds more definition to the orange fur that crosses the white. Well done.


----------



## TuesdayEve (Mar 6, 2018)

Dear Fire, 
I see them also as a pair but I see a second female. 
The first, a slender and elegant male rather 
David Niven-ish. Love the red-orange of course and 
you did a beautiful job.
The other two, definitely female both young. The one 
sitting looks pregnant, the other laying down, young,
more refined. 
I would’nt worry about the colors though regarding
emotions.... don’t worry about anyone else...
blue, purple, green & ( a dash of red -orange) would 
be beautiful!


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 7, 2018)

Thank you so much  I am working on a fox, and I am doing it the way I see it.... I want to capture the energy and the natural curiosity and intelligence of the fox...


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 8, 2018)

A new Foxxxx.... This one is for my Sister... First a light wash of watercolor in Tan, Orange and Umber.... then colored pencils, then more watercolor... now the last step needed is using colored pencils to add detail...


----------



## H.Brown (Mar 8, 2018)

Firemajic said:


> A new Foxxxx.... This one is for my Sister... First a light wash of watercolor in Tan, Orange and Umber.... then colored pencils, then more watercolor... now the last step needed is using colored pencils to add detail...



Hi juls another good picture, have you thought about maybe softening the angles of this foxes back/rear end, it looks a little angled. (just my opinion.)


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 8, 2018)

LOL..... well, the angles are accentuated ... because I love the dram of sharp angles, long legs, big ears.... it is all about the drama.... but yes, I can understand why you mentioned that....


----------

